# The Vampire Lestat ( well it's a horse painting, actually)



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Not really a vampire, but this gorgeous Fresian stud colt was named after his owner's love of Anne Rice's character, the vampire "Lestat". I would guess this boy is a lot nicer. I saw this pic on her thread and coult not resist that look, that, "I am young, sweet and new to the world and will you be my friend" look. Hope I got close to that.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Very nice work!


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

I love it! He's so adorable! I particularly like the blue. It gives the painting added character but the best part is that he's got the blue gleam naturally.
And I've come to the realization that one of my favorite details in your work is the personality that your subject's eyes have. Every one has so much expression based soley on how the eyes are painted.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

ohmy. I love it!!!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

Truly beautiful! What medium/s did you use for this?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this is watercolor pencil. used black, gray, blue and saddle tan colors only. sketched out lightly in reg pencil first.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I love it!!!! My phone won't let me do caps for some reason but I love it! Let me know how much it would be and I'll come up with the funds!!! You did a great job! I showed it to him and he perked up his ears. Probably because it was a bright phone and he thought he could eat it but still.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

PMing you, Drafts.

I am very pleased that you like it. I like it too and will be sad to part with it but it belongs with you.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

bumping up


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Ahh, you know how to sucker me into drooling over your artwork, I tell you what!  

I think you captured the look really well with "Lestat" (hey, that was my first dog's name for that same reason!); I _really _love the subtle colors you added, which gives the picture a comfortable, welcoming feeling. Many other artists would have been very cut-and-dry with grayer tones.

And by that picture, his owner is one lucky duck!


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Oosh! He's gorgeous!

You captured him well  Beautiful work!


----------

